# The lies men believe...



## BJClark (Sep 14, 2010)

Makes me ill..

2Th 2:11:12 Therefore God sends them a strong delusion, so that they may believe what is false, in order that all may be condemned who did not believe the truth but had pleasure in unrighteousness. 


US man's healing prompts Newman's beatification - Yahoo! News


----------



## Andres (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## schwarzeneggerchia (Sep 17, 2010)

*The Lies people believe*

[BIBLE]Romans 1:18-32[/BIBLE]

People actually have to create a lie and be so convinced in it and to believe in when the truth is right before them.

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

Ironic Ironic, how ironic ...


----------



## dudley (Sep 18, 2010)

The problem with Roman Catholicism is that they have intermediaries , Mary and then the canonized saints who they believe because of their good favor with God and His son, Jesus Christ that they can pray to them to ask Christ for our needs and even our cure from sickness. 

That is because Roman Catholicism teaches a perverted and distorted Gospel which detracts from the truth that all a believing Christian needs to do is go to Jesus and His Father directly and ask for what we need when we are in time of trouble and sickness. 

Let us pray that many Roman Catholics will be converted to the true faith and in Jesus Christ alone for their salvation and to be born again as we who are Reformed Protestants have been.


----------



## JM (Sep 18, 2010)

I line the lines drawn clearly in the sand.


----------

